# pyung-ahn one steps



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 2, 2005)

while everyone is on the subject of these pitucular hyungs there is one steps thst were created along with them..also the same for the two bassai hyung as well..


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2005)

Could you please clarify your question?  Were you asking if there were Ill Soo Shik created specifically out of the Pyung Ahn forms?


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 4, 2005)

in the international tang soo do federation we had to do pyung ahn one steps with each one of the hyungs we learned because at that time choong jae nim kim notice that i.t.f practioners were just going through the motions of these hyungs and wasn't understanding the meaning of each movement within each hyung...


----------



## Pale Rider (May 29, 2005)

On any of the forms (hyungs) - you can take any particular motion and perform a one step (Ill Soo Sik Dae Ryun), but first you have to examine the bunkai of the form.  Ask  yourself "What are you doing?", and "Will this actually work?".

That is the biggest thing about any form - is understanding the techniques that are within.


----------

